# How do you deal with taxes?



## ARNK (Feb 20, 2017)

Should I be paying taxes throughout the year, or just during the regular tax period? What's the procedure if you're making payments throughout the year?

Kind regards


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

If you think you might owe money, best thing to do is put money aside every month. That way it doesn't hurt too many when it's time to pay next year.
But chances are if you do a good job tracking your mileage, you might break even.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

1040-ES Quarterly tax form.


----------



## paulmsr (Jul 12, 2016)

I take a little extra withholding out of each check with my fulltime job to avoid having to do quarterly after years i owed. had a few years i owed a couple hundred playing FanDuel.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Owing a little in tax at the end of the year isn't a bad thing. Now you don't want it to be excessive, but I like to owe 100-200 bucks or so. That way you know that the government isn't using your money as a free loan for the better part of a year.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

jfinks said:


> Owing a little in tax at the end of the year isn't a bad thing. Now you don't want it to be excessive, but I like to owe 100-200 bucks or so. That way you know that the government isn't using your money as a free loan for the better part of a year.


you're really sticking it to them


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Running x with minimal surges, you may owe very little after mileage deductions. Mostly self employment tax


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Yep, a lot better than over paying by 1000s and getting a refund.


----------



## karenftx (Jan 14, 2017)

I use the Quickbooks Self Employed app on my phone. It tracks all my mileage and expenses and income. It also tells me if I owe tax or not by quarter. 

Not shilling for that app, there are others out there that do the same thing. But it will give you a good breakdown and also help on taxes as it will keep mileage for you and mileage is gold.


----------



## uberebu (Jan 13, 2017)

If a pickpocket is suddenly struck by guilt and returns your wallet, are you getting a refund?


----------



## Lapetak (May 27, 2017)

Unless you making a fortune with UBER you should pay no mind.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

ARNK said:


> Should I be paying taxes throughout the year, or just during the regular tax period? What's the procedure if you're making payments throughout the year?
> 
> Kind regards


In atlanta, with X rates you won't be making much if any taxable income if your mileage is properly documented.

If you are doing XL or higher your tax burden will be a lot higher.

If your just doing X and 2/3rds of your revenue ISN'T from surges your tax liability will be next to nothing.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> you're really sticking it to them


Hey now, with a 2.3% yield that's some big bucks. I think Trump will be allowed to super size his meal with jfinks' tax burden.


----------

